# Ian Dunbar - Dog Interaction



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

This BRILLIANT video was just uploaded onto YouTube and it's very insightful regarding dog interactions, the affect of altering on these interactions, and how to prepare your puppy for success as an adult.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqV1L-EOWkc&feature=g-u-u


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good discussion. Riley and now Cooper will learn from the pack I am sure because both of you, as owners, realize that puppies have to learn from older dogs and when humans interject our fears and worries on the dogs that is where so much of the problems start. A correction made to an intact adolescent by a adult male is quick and sure. Bailey has been corrected and now as a 4-year-old well built male, he is the corrector. Sometimes to my dismay. Last Sunday, during a walk it was a 18-month-old 160 pound Irish Wolfhound that needed a correction.  Not pleasant to see my "little" Bailey tell off this huge intact male who placed his head over Bailey's shoulders.

Not many by-standers or novice dog owners understand a "correction." They see "DOG FIGHT".

Dogs both understand within seconds what is happening on a dog level. Humans, I am learning, is where we screw up by stopping what nature WANTS to happen.

Good video. Ian is a master.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The most interesting point he made (in my opinion) was how altering a male puppy before the age of 1 year actually is detrimental for their social development because intact males won't discipline them the same way. It makes sense - if a male doesn't *smell* like a male, it won't be treated as such. And some people wonder why their males _altered_ at an early age are so out-of-control. : I do worry that Cooper will miss out on the kind of discipline he needs from intact males due to the fact that he was altered at a young age. 

Ian Dunbar is having a seminar in Santa Clara November 9-11th! I am begging my hubby to let me go as an early Xmas present. ;D

https://www.jamesandkenneth.com/store/show/ESC-032


----------

